# ANY BREEDERS IN SALEM OREGON OR IN OREGON



## mindeezy (Oct 2, 2001)

ARE THERE ANY BREEDERS IN SALEM, OREGON....
OR DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY BREEDERS IN OREGON PLEASE LET ME KNOW, I REALLY APRECIATE....

THANK YOU
[email protected]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

To find breeders, start with the clubs.
Good luck,
Carl

American Roller Club: Paul Anderson, Sec., 914 N.E. 65th, Portland, OR 97213. (503) 235-3307.
Central Pacific Pigeon Club: Alex Lacy 641 Pine St., Medford, OR 97501. (503) 857-5014. Email Website

Go-Wests: Sharon Price, Sec., PO Box 2427, White City, OR 97503. (541) 878-2838. Email

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Assn.: Rowena Litzler, Sec., 3455 SW Alice St., Portland, OR 97219.

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Club: Rod Porter, 4200 SE Hull Ave., Milwaukie, OR 97267.

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Youth Assn.: Kendra Brenner, Sec., 2338 18th St., Forest Grove, OR 97116.

Performing Roller Assn.: Daniel J. Ouellette - Sec/Treas., 1008 Reddy Ave., Medford, OR 97504. (503) 770-5528.

Rose City Show Racer Club: Rowena Litzler, Sec., 3455 SW Alice St., Portland, OR 97219.

West Of England Tumbler Club: Sharon Price, PO Box 2427, White City, OR 97503 Email Website


----------

